#     1 -    -10000

## AmaZonka

:   1-      -   .
   "Error #70"   
"    
 -10000 
 "

  1  .    (  )         1SENTRY   - .. ( ).           . ,    1SENTRY   .

    ""      ?     ,   ?

----------


## Bazil

> ""      ?


   .  ,  .       .            ...
   -     ,       .

----------

> .  ,  .       .            ...
>    -     ,       .


       ,     ,   , ?
   ,      ,       ,    ,         ?

----------

> .            ...


      .  : - "  ,  ?"   .  - ,     8.3,    ,   .    -   8.2.   ! .

----------

